# Anyone for ping pong?



## George Farmer (24 Apr 2009)

A couple of shots of me, taken over the last couple of days during an RAF table tennis tournament.  

I'm ranked 16th in the RAF.  The top 10 are like the guys you see on TV.  Awesome to watch.

I'd like to play more but there only so many hours in the day...










The second shot is a forehand smash.  The shutter speed is 1/640 sec. so you get an idea how fast the ball is moving...


----------



## Dave Spencer (24 Apr 2009)

I used to play a lot in my college days. It was a game I really enjoyed, and would love to get back in to, creaky joints permitting.

Nice aggression on the forehand, dude!

Dave.


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Apr 2009)

Good stuff pal  love it!


----------



## glenn (24 Apr 2009)

wow you do so many cool things in the RAF, makes me want to join


----------



## a1Matt (24 Apr 2009)

wow! that is one intense expression. I'd hate to be that ping pong ball 

I used to play a little bit here and there, a great game that is sadly not played enough IMHO.
I have played squash, tennis, badminton and table tennis (all badly).  TT is by far my favourite of them all  8)


----------



## Superman (24 Apr 2009)

Is there anything that George doesn't do?!


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Apr 2009)

I love table tennis, if we ever meet we shall have to have a game.lol. you look good though!


----------



## TDI-line (24 Apr 2009)

Great pics George, you look very focussed.


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Apr 2009)

More of a squash man myself George but good work.  16th is impressive mate.  Played a bit of wiff-waff (  ) myself some years ago but not since they changed the scoring!


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Apr 2009)

with a look like that george, i feel for the BALL!


----------



## George Farmer (25 Apr 2009)

lol.  Nice one, Mark!



			
				glenn said:
			
		

> wow you do so many cool things in the RAF, makes me want to join


It's worth considering.  If you're serious give me a PM and ask any questions.  Table tennis is one of the many perks.  If you can think of a sport, then the RAF will likely play it and have a huge support network - I've been sub-aqua diving in Belize (world's 2nd largest reef), mountain biking in Snowdonia, playing golf in Arizona and rock climbing in the Falklands.


----------



## nickmcmechan (25 Apr 2009)

i would encourage that too

i once considered joining when i was made a redundant a few years back


----------



## Superman (25 Apr 2009)

Talking about sports in the armed forces I'm refereeing the Cheltenham Rugby League Festival and the Army are in attendance and last time I saw them, they were really good.
I'm sure the standard of other sports in the armed forces are as good.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Apr 2009)

Nice one George and congrats on the 16th place, any videos of the event? would be nice to see you guys in action.
I have never played ping pong but have played many times squash, badminton, and currently play tennis when I can.

LOL @ Marks edit, great stuff, now you need to do the second one with the ball screaming!!! hehe


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Apr 2009)

> LOL @ Marks edit, great stuff, now you need to do the second one with the ball screaming!!! hehe


lol


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Apr 2009)

just been taking some pictures of my brother playing swingball and this reminded me of the second picture  
 



Thanks.


----------



## Dave Spencer (25 Apr 2009)

He`s got some crap on his shirt, Aaron! You should get it in the wash.

Dave.


----------



## gt568 (26 Apr 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> lol.  Nice one, Mark!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whilst the rest of us are busy working  

And I'd hardly call what you played golf....


----------



## George Farmer (26 Apr 2009)

gt568 said:
			
		

> And I'd hardly call what you played golf....


lol.  Good point.  Nearly beat you though - on my first ever attempt..


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Apr 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> He`s got some crap on his shirt, Aaron! You should get it in the wash.
> 
> Dave.



ha, i'm not complaining with a 5-2 victory 8)


----------



## John Starkey (26 Apr 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> He`s got some crap on his shirt, Aaron! You should get it in the wash.
> 
> Dave.



OI spencer im a manc fan and i share a season ticket,so watch ya back son.

thewopmeister.


----------



## John Starkey (26 Apr 2009)

Hi George,
i was a county player in my younger days,my bat was stiga, pimpled one side,smooth the other,
my forteau was my service,
fancy a game then george,i reckon an hours practice then i will kick ya butt,


----------



## Dave Spencer (26 Apr 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi George,
> my forteau was my service,



I used have a well tasty top spin back hand....and I didn`t have to stuff a pair of socks down the front of my shorts like George.  

Dave.


----------



## John Starkey (26 Apr 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dave mate you crack me up well funny,    
regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (26 Apr 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.  I once stuffed them down the wrong side and wondered why no ladies would talk to me...


----------



## JamesM (26 Apr 2009)

I'm on the wrong forum, surely?


----------



## Nick16 (26 Apr 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> I'm on the wrong forum, surely?


no, i think george is


----------

